# Killing Spree Scenarios



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

Who here has had thoughts like this before, where you would simply be sitting somewhere and the idea comes to your head and you begin to outline how you would do it? 

Do you ever put strains on how you would do it and restrict yourself to a few resources and entertain yourself that way?

The imagination is a wonderful thing to behold. Hell, even put up any plans if you want. :tongue:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I really hope this doesn't motivate an actual killing spree. You never know who's unstable mind you'll inspire.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Who's going to incriminate themselves like that?

coughcough CONSPIRACY coughhackcough.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, I have. Mostly while I was at school.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I'm not telling you! You'll steal my plan(s)!


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

who says we haven't already? 

.....of course, I would never do something like that. :tongue:


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes. I hear about them on the news and notice all the things they did wrong, then think of a better way of doing it. Of course, I walk around ants on the sidewalk so I'm not about to actually hurt anyone any time soon.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> I'm not telling you! You'll steal my plan(s)!


Drat. You've uncovered my intentions and foiled me! :tongue:


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

My work time fantasies are usually about having sex with various people in the office. I've never had one about a killing spree; however, I have had a few about killing a person on a killing spree and being a hero who then fucks the hot women in the office. I actually devise plans of action for if someone comes into the office shooting. I guess I'm the INTJs counter-thesis :begins painting giant target on back: Come on INTJs, betcha can't shoot me :crazy:

I know for a fact the gun toting psycho is gonna aim for me because I'm a big target, and I'm a fairly boisterous personality around the place. When my system crashes, the whole office knows.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Me and my group of NT friends (me and one other ENTP, an INTP and an ENTJ) were actually just discussing this between classes today LOL

We figure that having a budding genetic engineer among us, two biologists and a psychologist, we could do far more interesting things to people than kill. And we're building an island over 12 miles off shore so its "legal" =D


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

WildWinds said:


> Me and my group of NT friends (me and one other ENTP, an INTP and an ENTJ) were actually just discussing this between classes today LOL
> 
> We figure that having a budding genetic engineer among us, two biologists and a psychologist, we could do far more interesting things to people than kill. And we're building an island over 12 miles off shore so its "legal" =D


Now THAT sounds quite a joy to be a part of. roud:


----------



## MaxPatlick (Oct 14, 2010)

well the moment has already passed but New years eve 1999.. 24 Nukes in 24 different timezones.. 


Now, I'm think more GTA inspired.. A stolen car and a crowded street.. GOURANGA!!


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Yours said:


> Now THAT sounds quite a joy to be a part of. roud:


Oh it is, I think we disrupted the people trying to study in the science room roud:

All we're missing is an INTJ :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, I'm ax crazy enough to potentially pull this off if I ever go off the edge for good. It normally happens in places like colleges where there's a sense of centrality kind of like a military base. This also happens, oddly enough, in airports; just any location that has a central crux that is absolutely vital to access.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I would sit on a tower with a telescopic rifle and pick off the people who I think are the most likely to be P types.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I would sit on a tower with a telescopic rifle and pick off the people who I think are the most likely to be P types.


I don't think a J would have the patience to wait on assumptions made by observations and the possibility of random misinterpretations. You might just end up shooting yourself.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Or a P would notice what is going on, call his boss to explain that he's going to be late for work, and then kill you.


----------



## reefercheefer (Nov 3, 2009)

Required items: All black clothing. Silenced 9mm.

Killing spree scenario: I would start at night in a suburban neighborhood trying to find houses where i can get a clear idea of whats going on in the house from peering through the windows. Once i found what i deemed to be a suitable target i would knock on the door just so i can see his/her eyes when i point the pistol....... wow i dont think i can finish this, sometimes toughts are just better left unspoken. 














(So i can catch all unawares when my master plan is finally ready!)


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have thought about what I would have to do and once contemplated actually doing it. I have also thought what I would need to do to kill everyone in a room with me and escape unseen.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Who here has had thoughts like this before, where you would simply be sitting somewhere and the idea comes to your head and you begin to outline how you would do it?


I've always thought that if someone is going to go on a killing spree, try to maximize the body count.

For example, in a given classroom or lecture hall, lock the students in and execute all of them, then move to a different building and repeat until the authorities show up. Be prepared and don't run out of ammo. Universities are gun free zones, so you have plenty of time if you work quickly. The Columbine attackers were disorganized and only had a death toll of 12 students plus a teacher, while that methodical Cho kid at Virginia Tech had a body count of 32. (I'm just raising the bar by promoting standards of excellence.)


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I really hope this doesn't motivate an actual killing spree. You never know who's unstable mind you'll inspire.


I disagree.
A nice brainstorming session followed by tangible results is always satisfying.

The world could use a few less people anyway.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> I've always thought that if someone is going to go on a killing spree, try to maximize the body count.
> 
> For example, in a given classroom or lecture hall, lock the students in and execute all of them, then move to a different building and repeat until the authorities show up. Be prepared and don't run out of ammo. Universities are gun free zones, so you have plenty of time if you work quickly. The Columbine attackers were disorganized and only had a death toll of 12 students plus a teacher, while that methodical Cho kid at Virginia Tech had a body count of 32. (I'm just raising the bar by promoting standards of excellence.)


If body count is what you want then guns are silly.
explosives ,or poisoning the lunch menu would be more effective.


Now that I think about it, poisoning is the best option.

Spike the kool aid.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> If body count is what you want then guns are silly. explosives ,or poisoning the lunch menu would be more effective.


So you want to go Tim McVeigh on everyone, eh? I'm not sure if that falls under the category of rampage killer or not, but I like your style.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> So you want to go Tim McVeigh on everyone, eh? I'm not sure if that falls under the category of rampage killer or not, but I like your style.


Do I want to? not really, but if you want results you should choose the most effective method.

Mcveigh used ammonium nitrate iirc so the cost per body is probably alot lower.

And unlike using assault weapons you can kill everyone you need to without having it become a suicide mission.

Assuming your actual goal is to kill people for the actual sake of killing people as opposed to killing people to send a message that's going to get lost in the delivery.


----------

